# Do young sulcatas eat grass?



## DaveInLA (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a 5" sulcata that I got just a few days ago. I have him in a large plastic container at this time and have filled it half with grass, hoping to provide it grazing substrate. However, it doesn't eat the grass. It will eat some of the leaf lettuce I provide it, so I know it eats. I've read that sulcatas are primarily a grazing tortoise-- do they start eating grass when larger? FWIW, it's St Augustine's grass.


----------



## Laura (Apr 20, 2011)

He will eat more grass once he is bigger.. and it depends a lot on the enclosure and type of grass.. 
They dont eat Dry hay until they are older.. 
Spring Mix is a great staple with other things to add to it.. Weeds, etc.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 20, 2011)

My hatchling will eat grass eat a little grass when he it outside in the sun but will not touch it when he is in his indoor enclosure. Like Laura said, spring mix is a good way to go, I add Mazuri, squash and dandelion with it and he enjoys it. Lettuce should not be his staple diet because it has no nutrients in it.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 20, 2011)

They love grass and weeds.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 20, 2011)

My Little one eats Grass from time to time outside!
He sometimes eats it in his cage, the best is spring mix or cactus,
and mix in grass or whatever you want to feed him


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello! Some of it depends on the background of the tortoise. Since you just got him at 5 inches, he could have been on a diet with just lettuce or more commericial foods than the natural. Sometimes it's just the adjustment period and lettuce is always easier to feed them when transitioning to a new environment and tastes good to them. My younger Sulcatas love to graze and get the fresh grass themselves than for me to trim it and put on a dish. You could try mixing the two together, as they will tend to eat it then.


----------



## Tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Christy just said everything I was going to say. Several people who have bought babies from me commented on how they would eat everything offered. Grass, cactus, weeds, spring mix, Mazuri, etc... I feed them all that stuff from the time they hatch, so they always recognize it as food.

Like Christy suggested, I get a clump grass in one hand and chop it up really fine with scissors in the other hand onto a wet pile of greens. Over time they get used to the taste, smell and texture of the grass and I gradually use more grass and less other stuff. Sometimes skipping a day or cutting them back on food for a few days will help too. A hungry tortoise will eat just about anything.


----------



## DeanS (Apr 21, 2011)

St Augustine is one of the toughest grasses there is...doubly so for a young tort to rip. My youngsters are just now grazing...and that's on fescues and bermuda. Do you have an area where you can seed out another grass (where the SA won't overtake it)...

I trust the grass in the container is 'fresh chop?' Basically, you mow the lawn and offer your torts the cuttings...that's what I do. Make sure you monitor the 'substrate' on a regular basis...you don't want any mold build-up under the surface


----------



## DaveInLA (Apr 22, 2011)

DeanS said:


> St Augustine is one of the toughest grasses there is...doubly so for a young tort to rip. My youngsters are just now grazing...and that's on fescues and bermuda. Do you have an area where you can seed out another grass (where the SA won't overtake it)...
> 
> I trust the grass in the container is 'fresh chop?' Basically, you mow the lawn and offer your torts the cuttings...that's what I do. Make sure you monitor the 'substrate' on a regular basis...you don't want any mold build-up under the surface



I just saw my tort taking a few bites out of the SA grass. It certainly did look tougher than other grasses, but it was able to do it without too much difficulty.

The grass was bought in a 18" x 18" plastic pan at a hardware store. should I chop it up for the tortoise instead?


----------



## DeanS (Apr 22, 2011)

DaveInLA said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > St Augustine is one of the toughest grasses there is...doubly so for a young tort to rip. My youngsters are just now grazing...and that's on fescues and bermuda. Do you have an area where you can seed out another grass (where the SA won't overtake it)...
> ...



No! If he's eating it...GREAT! Don't do anything (except water the hell out of it...if you bought it at the hardware store, it's bound to have pesticides and other chemicals...don't want the little guy to have any problems) He may not be eating much, but just as important as diet is exercis...and he'll get his share tugging on that SA...Keep us posted!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 22, 2011)

Mine love St Augustine's grass, to be honest he is still young and eats whenever he is outside, I honestly think it has something to do with he likes pulling it out of the ground, if I offer it to him in his indoor enclosure he won't touch it. Maybe he likes ripping it out of the ground.


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2011)

I wouldn't feed anything bought at any store until after several months of weathering had time to dilute and dissipate the pesticides and chemical fertilizers. I would not let your little guy eat that. You need safe, chemical free grass from a known safe area. I like to either grow my own or use some from someone who does. SOOOO many people use "weed and feed" type stuff on their lawns. I won't feed that stuff to my tortoises.


----------



## deangraziosi (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow, so surprising Laura. I like your post I never know that they eat grass as well. I would like see snaps of Chinese Golden box turtle if anyone here would like to sare. Love to see them while they are eating weeds.


----------

